# Xbox One 12GB RAM upgrade debunked by Microsoft



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One 12GB RAM upgrade debunked by Microsoft*

Xbox One isn’t getting a RAM upgrade form 8GB to 12GB, Microsoft’s product planning manager Albert Penello has confirmed.










The rumors started after Penello took to NeoGAF to discuss the Xbox One’s specs last month. He wrote, “I would like to pose this question to the audience. There are several months until the consoles launch, and [as] any student of the industry will remember, specs change.

“Given the rumored specs for both systems, can anyone conceive of a circumstance or decision one platform holder could make, where despite the theoretical performance benchmarks of the components, the box that appears “weaker” could actually be more powerful?

“I believe the debate on this could give some light to why we don’t want to engage in a specification debate until both boxes are final and shipping.”

The rumors started to fly, but Penello has now debunked the whole lot on Twitter:Glad you all like headset. We’re not going to 12gb, just to be clear. Feeling great about game performance – stuff is looking killer.
— Albert Penello (@albertpenello) August 8, 2013​There you have it folks; it’s not happening. However, the Xbox One’s GPU speed has been upgraded. Check out the details here.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

I kept seeing reports that PS4 was looking better than XBox One. I'm guessing that's the reason for the GPU upgrade...


----------

